# Performance Vid Contest (Closed)



## GuitarsCanada

Here we go friends...... A contest for all GC members to enter if you care to. 

Rules:

Post a video performance of either original or a cover
Keep video under 4 min in length
Solo performance only, no bands
May use backing tracks minus any guitar

Voting

Voting will be done by all other members by clicking on the "like" button

Winner will be chosen based on total likes

Contest will run until April 15th

Winner will receive a Lava Soar 10' Guitar Cable from the GC Gearshop retail $64.00 USD


----------



## jimihendrix

Here goes nuthin'...

[video=youtube;ptxhuXeybiI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptxhuXeybiI[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptxhuXeybiI


----------



## Adcandour

Can we use a looper with our own guitar work backing us?

I like to layer my crappy playing so thick that it goes down like a brick.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

adcandour said:


> Can we use a looper with our own guitar work backing us?
> 
> I like to layer my crappy playing so thick that it goes down like a brick.


Problem is nobody can tell if its you if there are guitar tracks on it. Not saying you would do that, just pointing it out


----------



## JCJ

*Stranger In The Homeland*

Cool thread!
Here's an acoustic version of a tune from my last CD. It's mostly pictures of Scotland, related to the the song. I hope this fits in with the rules. I'm using a Tony Karol acoustic guitar (rhythm and solo tracks), and there is a touch of 12 string near the end (can't remember the model of 12 string we used in the studio...).
Be warned, it's a ballad.



[video=youtube_share;vZ4ClM2gpOI]http://youtu.be/vZ4ClM2gpOI[/video]


----------



## Sliver-Surfer

My 16yr old son..lol im his roady-dad-guitar tech He'e using a 1990s Yamaha RG621 with Dragonfire Pickups through a Roland GR55 into the house PA Playing Scarified by Paul Gilbert.
[video=youtube;tv_jM8e1lFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv_jM8e1lFk&amp;list=UUzshvLMbtxliX5VdHaiqNyA[/video]


----------



## JCJ

Sliver-Surfer said:


> My 16yr old son..lol im his roady-dad-guitar tech He'e using a 1990s Yamaha RG621 with Dragonfire Pickups through a Roland GR55 into the house PA
> [video=youtube;tv_jM8e1lFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tv_jM8e1lFk&amp;list=UUzshvLMbtxliX5VdHaiqNyA[/video]


Great playing...16 yrs old? I was still learning how to tune at that age.
:sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## Sliver-Surfer

Thanks He started after he saw "School of Rock" age 6 I think he liked the idea of "getting up at the crack of noon" for work.


----------



## xander

[video=youtube;Jt3HaZpUlsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt3HaZpUlsA[/video]


----------



## MikeM

Not completely within the rules, but it's a cover of one of Canada's greatest players! Thanks!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMu5wytI9mc


----------



## Jim Soloway

[video=youtube;AKqpy8QXHe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKqpy8QXHe8&amp;list=UUv5-uNMRqn7MT79osZnG5bA&amp;feature=share[/video]


----------



## Trout

This is my arrangement of Summertime with my solo's also. I hope you like it.
http://youtu.be/rrcUZ5KoT_E


----------



## Brennan

I'll play along. I don't have anything recent (or terribly good =P), but this was my take on Don Ross' Klimbim from about 4 years ago:

[video=youtube;wQWAWdaf8gU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQWAWdaf8gU[/video]


----------



## shoretyus

Goofy little thing.... I hooked up my pc to my camera and caught my neighbours ...

[video=youtube;8XKOTnQHxI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XKOTnQHxI4&amp;list=UUq3zYrCD1wG4NN1eE9FQQmw[/video]


----------



## zdogma

Jim Soloway said:


> [video=youtube;AKqpy8QXHe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKqpy8QXHe8&amp;list=UUv5-uNMRqn7MT79osZnG5bA&amp;feature=share[/video]


Wow. Solo jazz is not normally my thing but I love that.


----------



## Satch

[video=youtube_share;5GQhXptVBvA]http://youtu.be/5GQhXptVBvA[/video]


----------



## fretless2

Impro on an homemade backing track using a Ibanez s670 in GTR 3

[video=youtube;PzEN5LonaVA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzEN5LonaVA[/video]


----------



## Cainer

messin around on the Les Paul:
[video=youtube;u0eoOdoUFek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0eoOdoUFek[/video]


----------



## erikm5150

^ That was awesome!


----------



## greco

This is a great thread!!!

Thanks to GC for the contest.

The 16 year old guitarist played more notes in 3:18 than I did in all of last year!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## YSebastian

http://youtu.be/KIs1psHvkjI


----------



## davetcan

Well I'm massively outclassed by the rest but here's one I did a few years ago to demo some Wolfetone pups. Backing track was from an old Guitar Techniques mag I think.

[video=youtube;6YNjJJWgWak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YNjJJWgWak[/video]


----------



## davetcan

Seriously wish I could "mess around" like this 



Cainer said:


> messin around on the Les Paul:
> [video=youtube;u0eoOdoUFek]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0eoOdoUFek[/video]


----------



## Guest

I'll have to come back tomorrow to listen to more of these.
I've used up all my 'likes' for the day. lol.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> Well I'm massively outclassed by the rest ......


Not outclassed at all! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JCJ

laristotle said:


> I'll have to come back tomorrow to listen to more of these.
> I've used up all my 'likes' for the day. lol.


Is that why I can't "like" any of the newer videos? Did not know there was a daily limit.


----------



## Jim Soloway

zdogma said:


> Wow. Solo jazz is not normally my thing but I love that.


I'm glad you liked it. Thanks.


----------



## Jim Soloway

zdogma said:


> Wow. Solo jazz is not normally my thing but I love that.


Thanks. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Adcandour

Well, you can probably tell I don't play with people much, and I'm not the greatest drummer, but this _was_ pretty fun. It was actually my pedalboard demo and I nearly squeezed all of them in there. I also think I'm finding a place for fuzz in my day to day playing (it's at the end if you can stomach the repetition of my looper). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SreldaMdjr4

I'm also going to apologize for not having a switcher (to avoid the patch cable sound).


----------



## davetcan

^^^ Really liked that. What was last pedal you used to stretch/distort the notes ?

oh yeah, nice pants


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> ^^^ Really liked that. What was last pedal you used to stretch/distort the notes ?
> 
> oh yeah, nice pants


Aah, you mean my ******* tuxedo pantalons, yes - comfy _and _formal.

Thanks. I get a bit nervous when I share anything I make - especially if it's improvisational.

The last pedal is the Boss PS-6. If you leave it off, it acts as a whammy (that is VERY tweakable).


----------



## Guest

I hope you were wearing your muskoka dinner jacket as well?


----------



## Adcandour

laristotle said:


> I hope you were wearing your muskoka dinner jacket as well?


Haha, 'round here they call them "keswickian dinner jackets". I checked mine at the door - classiest basement in town, pal.


----------



## Rumble_b

adcandour said:


> Haha, 'round here they call them "keswickian dinner jackets".



You sir would be correct.


----------



## fredyfreeloader

adcandour said:


> Haha, 'round here they call them "keswickian dinner jackets". I checked mine at the door - classiest basement in town, pal.


Out here we call them Lumberjack pajama tops.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

davetcan said:


> ^^^ Really liked that. What was last pedal you used to stretch/distort the notes ?
> 
> oh yeah, nice pants


They are really comfortable, I have a pair just the same.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Some good stuff being posted, keep them coming and keep voting


----------



## bw66

Okay, I'll play too. This is a video from our local music festival just over a year ago. Live, in front of an adjudicator, one take, no warm up... so, with my excuses on the record, here it is:

[video=youtube;iZF6zStG4_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZF6zStG4_c[/video]

Incidentally, the weird chord at 1:44 is not me, but a fellow performer (probably one of my students) in the audience.

And full points to everyone who has posted a video!!! I haven't had a chance to listen to many of them yet because I'm up against my monthly bandwidth limit, but I will. I wish I could "like" them all, but that's not really in the spirit of the contest.

Thanks to GC too! Great idea for a contest!

Edit: the tune is "Night Fishing" by Simon Fox. It's DADGAD tuning.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

How's the voting going here?


----------



## jbealsmusic

GuitarsCanada said:


> May use backing tracks minus any guitar


Meaning no rhythm guitar as well? Contest sounded fun so I was thinking of making a video tonight but most of the backing tracks I have include rhythm guitar. Is it would be worth taking the time to film something if I'm automatically DQ'd?


----------



## djmarcelca

I'm a little Late to the Party: 
Cover of ZZTop - Sharp Dressed man
Backing Track - Bass/Drum &Synth
Guitar: Stock Squier Vintage Modified Jaguar.
No Amp: Direct to PA with Digitech RP355

[video=youtube;CoUZNGl7b-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUZNGl7b-A[/video]


----------



## paulbrownsound

Paul Brown - Sunburst World
http://www.paulbrownsound.com/sunburstworld.html

[video=youtube_share;l1BdSRs5ESk]http://youtu.be/l1BdSRs5ESk[/video]


----------



## Adcandour

paulbrownsound said:


> Paul Brown - Sunburst World
> http://www.paulbrownsound.com/sunburstworld.html


I think I saw the virgin mary's face in that smoke; or maybe it was a dorito.


----------



## davetcan

Well if nothing else this thread is bringing out some new posters


----------



## fredyfreeloader

How can I put this.
You don't have to be the fastest guitar player here on GC
You don't have to be the best guitar player here
You don't have to be the best looking guitar player here

"If you play your music like you feel it and mean it people will appreciate what you do."

There are some fast guitar players here, there are some good guitar players here and there are some who play their guitar with feeling and meaning. "All the entries are really quite good."

You still don't have the best looking guitar player on this thread because I haven't posted my picture here yet. L O L

:sSc_eeksign: :sFun_dancing:

The last part said with tongue planted firmly in cheek and head planted firmly up ass.


----------



## jbealsmusic

jbealsmusic said:


> Meaning no rhythm guitar as well? Contest sounded fun so I was thinking of making a video tonight but most of the backing tracks I have include rhythm guitar. Is it would be worth taking the time to film something if I'm automatically DQ'd?


No response? Meh, made a video anyways...

[video=youtube;2bdt1A-0nhA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bdt1A-0nhA[/video]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bdt1A-0nhA

This is my cover of 'Always With Me, Always With You' by Joe Satriani. Skip to 0:30 to skip the talking and get to the music. After listening to the studio version and several live versions, I tried to come up with an arrangement and tone that suited my playing style. It's not without its share of mistakes (trademark Beals' bends, inside joke) but hopefully ya'll will enjoy it!

Backing track downloaded from http://www.guitarbackingtrack.com/

Lead guitar was recorded live and direct via USB using the Digitech RP1000.


----------



## greco

jbealsmusic said:


> ......I tried to come up with an arrangement and tone that suited my playing style. ......hopefully ya'll will enjoy it!


I enjoyed it very much!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus

> This is my cover of 'Always With Me, Always With You' by Joe Satriani


Lovely ... what's the stereo ? ......


----------



## jbealsmusic

shoretyus said:


> Lovely ... what's the stereo ? ......


Thanks! Sanyo JCX2300K. I actually run all of my computer audio through it.


----------



## Milkman

This is a clip from......maybe 2005. Please don't mind the extra 60 pounds of blubber I was carrying around then.

Live, warts and all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXEkTyMTEJ8


----------



## Lakeside

I think that was a DORITO!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Keep the voting going friends


----------



## Milkman

Just trying to figure out how to embed clips.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Milkman said:


> Just trying to figure out how to embed clips.


(video)insert link here(/video)

Replace round brackets with square brackets.


----------



## Milkman

jbealsmusic said:


> (video)insert link here(/video)
> 
> Replace round brackets with square brackets.


Let's see if this works.

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0tsnyLYAb4c[/video]

Nope.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Milkman said:


> Let's see if this works.
> 
> [video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0tsnyLYAb4c[/video]
> 
> Nope.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tsnyLYAb4c


----------



## Milkman

jbealsmusic said:


> You're just supposed to include the link, not the code for the link. If you click "Reply With Quote" on this post, you can see how I did it.
> 
> [video=youtube;0tsnyLYAb4c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tsnyLYAb4c[/video]


Well although I have no idea what the difference between the link and the code for the link may be, the example you gave should get me going.

Thanks very much.


----------



## smorgdonkey

This is one of my own songs. I was going to do a new version of this after I got over being sick but I nixed that and said 'wth'. The room has a great reverb in it which makes the guitar sound out sometimes and overall it would have benefited much from a lighter touch on the guitar - that would have been my major change for a second take...lighter touch. The video is grainy but I look much better on grainy video!:congratulatory: Full lyrics below the video.

[video=youtube;QMnAnEMuxjM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMnAnEMuxjM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

I want to live 
But I don’t want to be here 
I think I’d rather find some place 
Where I don’t think about the things I fear 
But I gotta be cautious 
I gotta think clear 
I have to reassure myself 
That I’m ok with what I see in the mirror 

When you wake up 
And look outside your window 
Do you wonder 
Just how far you can go 
On?
Just how far you can go 
On?

Sometimes I stumble 
But I rarely fall 
When I do I just pick myself up 
Dust it off and answer the call 

When you wake up 
And look outside your window 
Do you wonder 
Just how far you can go 
On?
Just how far you can go 
On? 

When I was younger 
I thought that I knew 
Now I know that I never did 
And sometimes I don't think I'll make it through 

When you wake up 
And look outside your window 
Do you wonder 
Just how far you can go 
On? 
Just how far you can go 
On?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest cancelled due to total lack of interest. We will try to come up with something else.


----------

